# TKA with lateral patellar release - question



## wendypepsi (Oct 19, 2015)

Patient had a *left total knee arthroplasty* *with* [open] *lateral patellar release *[left.]  Could someone tell me if this is one procedure, 27447-LT with the lateral patellar release included,

or two procedures with a modifer on the lateral patellar release?  

I am experiencing difficulty finding a CPT code for an _open_ lateral patellar release.

Thank you for your time
Wendy


----------



## shecodes (Oct 20, 2015)

The code you're looking for is 27425, however, per the AAOS Global Service Data, this procedure is considered inclusive to the TKA and should not be reported separately.


----------

